# Looking to buy a new bow.



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm lookin to buy a new or used bow with a draw weight of 50-60 and has a draw length around 22-23 inches.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i need some more info. check out valley archery in east grand forks. bowtech martin forge and diamond dealer. i work there the managers name is tim. jsut tell him mark sent you over and he will try to help ya out. jsut a few questions, how tall are you, what price range are you looking for, what would you be using this bow for (target hunting)?


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

where exactly is valley archery over in East Grand Forks?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

if you take the road past cabelas heading east from grand forks the road will start to go north and cross highway 2, you will go through another stop light and then look on your left you will see valley truck and valley fun source, the archery pro shop is located on the north side of the building. if you are on highway two heading east you will take a left at the first light after crossing into minn from nd. then go through the next light and look on your left for valley truck. is that clear at all. hah i am bad at giving directions.

mark


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah, i know where valley fun source is, i should be able to find it. thanks a lot


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

its open m-f 1-9 and sat 11-4 i work fri and monday.

mark


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

allgamehunter said:


> I'm lookin to buy a new or used bow with a draw weight of 50-60 and has a draw length around 22-23 inches.


I just ordered a new Mathews and have a Parker ultralite 31 for sale. I am a little confused with the 22-23 inch draw. Are you very young, or talking overdraw.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Plainsman, let me know which model and how you like it. I wanna pick up another Mathews for hunting out west but not sure on which model yet. I like the longer standard I have now for the overall smooth feeling and balance. It will be Mathews again without a doubt. 
:beer: :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow:


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

look at the mathews and 2 other nice bows post. that browning is pretty short and its cheap.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goldy's Pal

I will let you know, after I have shot it a couple evenings. 
I have not practiced much for the past 15 years until this fall. My son was here for a few days and we did a lot of shooting. Well, a couple dozen rounds a night for two three nights anyway.

I needed to do something besides sitting at a microscope or a computer all day, and they just started and inside range in Jamestown so I went a couple nights. The local sports shop had a Mathews Switchback XT for anyone who wanted to try it at the range. It was 70 lbs and two inches to long for me, but what the heck. I shot six out of six bulls with it. I was amazed at how it sat in my hand and did not move a twitch at the shot. Had to have one. It should be here in seven to ten days. Sixty pound and 28.5 inch draw. I may lay awake at night.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Plainsman, that sounds great. Good luck with the new toy.  
:beer:


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a shorter guy and my bow i have right now its where i want it to be at so that the story on why im steppin up and buying a new bow. right now im thinking about the diamond rapture lite its pretty much what im lookin for i just got to go shoot one one of these nites


----------



## topshelf (Aug 22, 2005)

Plainsman, I hope that your sleeping at night waiting for the new Mathews to show up. If it gives you any consilation there are 3 others in town doing the same thing. The good news is that they have been shipped so hopefully Mon or Tues they will be showing up. Then it will be on to the good stuff, putting it all together.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Topshelf

I have to wait a few more days. The bows they have coming in are not within the specs I want. Are you shooting in the new indoor range? If you are we will have to compare notes. I can't decide if I should buy a new drop away rest or stick with my quick tune 3000. I know mine is simple to tune. How hard is it to get the drop away and your nock point in sinc?


----------



## topshelf (Aug 22, 2005)

Plainsman

I haven't had any trouble using a drop away other then turning the nock so the chocking feather is straight down. I went with the mathews drop away this time. A couple other shooters have been using them and they seem to work fine as long as you have them come all the way up a couple inches before you reach full draw. We'll see . I'm at the new range about every night that I'm in town.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Plainsman, let me know which model and how you like it. I wanna pick up another Mathews for hunting out west but not sure on which model yet. I like the longer standard I have now for the overall smooth feeling and balance. It will be Mathews again without a doubt.
> :beer: :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow: :snow:


Goldy's Pal
Well I have had the Mathews Switchback XT for a little over a week. I had a quicktune 3000 rest from my old bow, and the arrow flew like a dart. You could not see it in flight. Then I though I should go all the way and get a Mathews drop away rest. My arrow flight isn't as good with it as it was with my quicktune. One thing I don't like about it is it hits about 8 inches low at 20 yards compared to the quicktune. I like the bow, but it will take me a while to decide what rest I am going to use on it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Plainsman, good luck with it.
:beer:


----------

